# The GRF on Google



## Noxx (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is what I get when I type in : *Gold Refining* in Google.ca (French)


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2009)

look at the cat your curiosity drug up, wow what a forum.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 18, 2009)

Noxx's Cat :arrow:


----------



## Irons (Nov 18, 2009)

You should be so lucky. Get on Google and your server costs will go through the roof.

Personally, I would pay for a forum where everyone has a bit of skin in the game.

Too bad commercial refiners couldn't subsidize this forum but I don't think it will happen, since it is potential competition. On the other hand, it's a good training ground for potential employees.


----------

